# New version of ad-aware 2007



## masterchief239 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey guys there is a new ad-aware version out called ad-aware 2007 hope you all enjoy it.

http://majorgeeks.com/Ad-Aware_2007_d506.html


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks! Says it's Vista Compatible


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Does Ad-Aware SE Personal need to be uninstalled first or does this new one overwrite it?


EDIT:


> http://www.lavasoft.com/products/ad...hp?PHPSESSID=68d224a1dd61cc6597ed926b30437a6b
> Note: *Ad-Aware 2007 is not Vista ready*. All valid licenses will be upgraded to the Vista compatible version for free upon release.


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

Hi koala

I am one, of over 30,000, beta testers for Ad-Aware 2007. Yes, you should uninstall Ad-Aware SE before installing Ad-Aware 2007 because of the many new features which can be found below:


*Ad-Aware 2007 Pro
[*]Ad-Aware 2007 Plus
[*]Ad-Aware 2007 Free*

Also, Girderman, Ad-Aware 2007 is not vista compatable yet, because we and the Lavasoft Team have found a glitch in the vista version. When it is fix, you will be able to install the vista version.


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

http://www.lavasoftusa.com/products/ad_aware_2007_sys_req.php









Ad-Aware says it's not Vista ready, but I am almost positive MajorGeeks said it was. It appears their server is down right now, so I can't prove it. But that's where I (thought I) read that it was Vista compatible.

PS, I just LOVE Vista's "Snippet" tool. Almost (but not quite) makes up for the messed-up search feature.


----------



## masterchief239 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey how should i set up my settings for the new ad-aware like the settings for what it should delte and what should be checked with a green box.


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

Go with default everything until you learn enough to make those decisions for yourself.


----------



## masterchief239 (Oct 26, 2006)

Ok i see


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Has any analyst tested this product yet and/or compared it to the one we currently use for HJT cleaning?

To me, it seems to be better...


----------



## masterchief239 (Oct 26, 2006)

I think the new one will actually not just be a cooler and more user friendly interface i also think the scanning for adware is much better at finding things.


----------



## ceri sheeran (May 29, 2006)

Hi,

Adaware 2007 is not VISTA compatible per the Lavasoft site forum.

http://www.lavasoftsupport.com/index.php?showtopic=8684

Technical glitch

Lavasoft must be having a laugh. 

I have to wonder what the point was of their Ad=Aware 2007 beta release(s)

Ceri


----------



## Dave777 (May 31, 2007)

can't you just update it from the last version you're using ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

SpySentinel said:


> you should uninstall Ad-Aware SE before installing Ad-Aware 2007 because of the many new features


----------



## masterchief239 (Oct 26, 2006)

I uninstalled mine and its well worth it to.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I will have to try thanks.


----------

